# Sick of plain mac and cheese



## steph (Nov 17, 2006)

I am making boxed mac and cheese.... Does anyone have any ideas to what i could add to it to spice it up a bit?


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 17, 2006)

How abouat a couple of jalapeno peppers chopped up in the cheese sauce?  or a couple chopped cloves of garlic?


----------



## JGDean (Nov 17, 2006)

*Mac n Cheese*

I also like to add chopped jarred jalapenos but add crumbled bacon or chopped ham, onion, garlic and sometimes sliced black and green olives.


----------



## Loprraine (Nov 17, 2006)

Sub sour cream for some of the milk.


----------



## steph (Nov 17, 2006)

*Thank You*

I added bacon bits because the olny bacon I had was frozen, and I used some sour cream. It gave the mac and cheese and whole new texture and taste!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 17, 2006)

How about homemade mac and cheese?  It really isn't that hard.  It can be as simple as grating some cheddar (or even Velveeta) or tearing slices of American cheese in some just al dente macaroni and add some butter and milk though half and half or cream works well too  (salt and pepper of course).  Stirring until melted and combined.  Once it starts to cool it will thicken up.  You just have to be sure to not add too much milk so go slowly on that at first.  Another key is enough butter and salt.

There are more gourmet versions that in my book are just as easy - just takes a bit more prep work and some mise en place.

Possible other additions could be green chilies, diced canned tomatoes (drained).

If you want a more "gourmet" recipe just holler, I'll post one.  There's lots of homemade recipes out there that call for baking.  Even the recipe I have been using calls for baking but I don't - I like it thick with cheese and creamy.  The baking makes it dryer, which I do not prefer.  So, if you find a recipe out there like this one, which is a great one to start with taste it before you bake it - that's the way we like it and of course, I don't add the breadcrumbs. 

We have made this recipe using many different cheeses through the years.  We have found we do NOT like smoked cheeses as they overpower the dish.  A blend of jack and cheddar is good - but we like that old-fashioned taste of all cheddar the best  plain, not sharp


----------



## jabbur (Nov 17, 2006)

I add 4oz cream cheese to a box of mac and cheese.  It makes it creamier.  I've also been known to add tomato soup, ground beef and onions.  A favorite is ground beef and lemon pepper.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Nov 17, 2006)

A can of diced green chiles and some diced ham. Kitchenelf is right about homemade, though.


----------



## Gretchen (Nov 17, 2006)

For a main dish, add some diced ham.
Another really good addition to mac and cheese (to the sauce) that adds a flavor you can't quite "get" is mayonnaise.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 17, 2006)

Sauted ground beef or Italian sausage with mushrooms, onion and garlic.


----------



## mish (Nov 17, 2006)

Steph, I'm with KE on making your own MNC. If you go with the boxed, you could add a can of Rotel, spinach, and/or proscuitto/ham/bacon or French's fried onions. 

I make either a white sauce/bechamel or add in different cheeses like Gruyere and fresh tomatoes. My fave is a Caprese pasta salad -- cooked pasta, fresh basil, evoo, fresh buffalo mozzarella or boccocini (sp) & freshly-ground black pepper. Another fave is a Greek rendition (i.e. similar to Pastitsio) - Feta cheese and oregano. Another goodie - prepare the mac, and add freshly grated Parm regianno with butter, salt & pepper - add fresh basil.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 17, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Steph, I'm with KE on making your own MNC. If you go with the boxed, you could add a can of Rotel, spinach, and/or proscuitto/ham/bacon or French's fried onions.
> 
> I make either a white sauce/bechamel or add in different cheeses like Gruyere and fresh tomatoes. My fave is a Caprese pasta salad -- cooked pasta, fresh basil, evoo, fresh buffalo mozzarella or boccocini (sp) & freshly-ground black pepper. Another fave is a Greek rendition (i.e. similar to Pastitsio) - or use Feta cheese and oregano. Many, many ways to go.



Mish - homemade is the best that's for sure.  

I can't believe you mentioned that Caprese pasta salad - I made the EXACT same thing all summer except for my "dressing" I combined, in a food processor, fresh garlic, kosher salt, evoo, and fresh basil - made that my dressing.  We would get together for cookouts and was always a hit - as the simple things usually are!!!!  My favorite pasta for this dish was radiattore - you make me crave it right now!!!!!!!


----------



## mish (Nov 17, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Mish - homemade is the best that's for sure.
> 
> I can't believe you mentioned that Caprese pasta salad - I made the EXACT same thing all summer except for my "dressing" I combined, in a food processor, fresh garlic, kosher salt, evoo, and fresh basil - made that my dressing. We would get together for cookouts and was always a hit - as the simple things usually are!!!! My favorite pasta for this dish was radiattore - you make me crave it right now!!!!!!!


 
Life doesn't get much better than Caprese  Sounds like you did a pesto Caprese. I'm likin' it!!! Could you pass me the garlic bread? LOL  Now I'm thinking, toss in some toasted pine nuts. YUM.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 17, 2006)

Kind of pesto - it was very thin and only those 3 ingredients (minus the pine nuts, Parmesan, and lime juice, which I add to my pesto and boy is it good!

(sorry, steph - I won't hijack your thread - mish, later I will PM you a great panino I do.


----------



## mish (Nov 17, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Kind of pesto - it was very thin and only those 3 ingredients (minus the pine nuts, Parmesan, and lime juice, which I add to my pesto and boy is it good!
> 
> (sorry, steph - I won't hijack your thread - mish, later I will PM you a great panino I do.


 
I like the sound of the lime juice, elf. It's still mac n cheese, as long as there's cheese in there  I adore pasta, and I will go thru my recipes. Think I have a mac n cheese bruschetta. Will post when I can.

A tip, if you are a garlic lover -- rub the serving bowls with a cut clove of garlic. When you serve the hot pasta (and cheese) in the bowls, the pasta will absorb the garlic flavor/taste.

Or - Make a cream sauce of heavy cream, shallots, garlic and fresh grated parm regianno.


----------



## Harborwitch (Nov 17, 2006)

My kids used to love boxed Mac & Cheese with a can of chili without beans and some frozen or canned corn.  Then I'd grate a little extra cheese on top and put it in the oven for a few.  It's still a favorite.  Also a can of diced tomatoes would be good especially with some diced pepperoni.

Home made mac & cheese is so easy - My Mom would just dump the cooked macaroni into a buttered baking dish, pour a can of evaporated milk on top, and stir in grated cheese along with some salt and a lot of pepper.  She put some extra cheese on top and baked at 350 until bubbly and starting to brown on top.  Super easy - and way better than the box.


----------



## Alix (Nov 17, 2006)

We have family who add a can of tuna to their mac n cheese.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 17, 2006)

Ham,
Mushrooms

or a can of drained tomatoes


----------



## ella/TO (Nov 17, 2006)

I usually put some buttered bread crumbs and sliced tomatoes, with some fresh basil on them, and then pop it into the oven....makes boxed stuff tasty


----------



## carolelaine (Nov 17, 2006)

Chicken, broccoli and some curry powder.  Homemade doesn't take long and it's much better.


----------



## Corinne (Nov 17, 2006)

Tomatoes.

Salsa.


----------



## FraidKnot (Nov 18, 2006)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> How about homemade mac and cheese?  It really isn't that hard.  It can be as simple as grating some cheddar (or even Velveeta) or tearing slices of American cheese in some just al dente macaroni and add some butter and milk though half and half or cream works well too  (salt and pepper of course).  Stirring until melted and combined.


Exactly.  I've never quite understood boxed mac & cheese.  The reason for this is the steps are exactly the same.  Think about it.  For either one, you still boil the pasta and drain it.  You still add butter & milk and cheese (albeit powdered cheese in the boxed mix) and stir it all together.  With either one you can then just eat it or you can place it in a lightly greased casserole, top with some breadcrumbs and bake it until bubbly and lightly browned on top.  (I prefer mine baked.)

I'm not a food snob.  I've always made mac & cheese the way my mom does using Velveeta (about 8 oz., cubed).  I buy the large block of Velveeta (or the store brand, which will lead me to a new thread!) and wrap the remainder well in plastic wrap.  Velveeta has the same half-life as plutonium 

But seriously, I just never found the boxed stuff to be of any interest.

Either way, for add-ins, I'll stir in any one of these:  diced ham, crumbed crispy bacon, cooked broccoli florets.  I'm sure there are many more things I'm just not thinking of at the moment.  I don't, however, like tomatoes in mac & cheese.

Ah!  Just thought of something else I occasionally add.  Diced smoked sausage rounds or some of those 'Lil Smokie smoked cocktail sausages cut in half.

Fraidy


----------



## miniman (Nov 18, 2006)

We always make home made as well - it was one of the first meals my sons learnt to cook. We usually add in cherry or sliced tomatoes and sausage.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 19, 2006)

Home made always!

Extra Sharp cheddar

Cayenne Pepper...you will love it!!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 2, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Sauted ground beef or Italian sausage with mushrooms, onion and garlic.



Ohhhh Yeahhhh!  Polish sausage is another winner.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 2, 2006)

Pepperami sausage the very thin sort, sliced into half cm peices added to the sauce at the last minute, then a sprinkle of smoked paprika on the top is always nice 
ham chunks or bacon, with a little Mustard powder in the dry mix works too.
Tuna with plenty parsley added and parmesan slivers ontop is also good, but add the salt water the Tuna comes in to the pasta liquid you`re boiling it in.

(tell me to shut up whenever you like)...

I`m a great beleiver in the old Jalapeno as mentioned above also.
try cooking the pasta in Beer instead of just plain water.
Sundried tomatoes or even the ones in olive oil are a nice addition.
Spinach is also great, but more as a comfort food as it doesn`t look too fantastic.
ever tried adding Pineapple chunks? trust me, it works well if you get the ballance right 

I`ll shut up now :P


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 2, 2006)

*Mac & Cheese*

Thought mac & cheese was a side dish (except for kids of course).  Thinking outside the box is a good idea.   I really really hate the stuff!  Putting good things in it just stretches how much more you will have to endure.  I might eat some and enjoy it if I had a good sausage on my plate or a hot toasted sandwich.  
   If I had to eat the stuff or had a big fan who has to have it and wants everyone to enjoy it with him, I would make a rich sauce with cream and butter and the cheese would depend on the pasta.  I would definitely make noodles with flavor!


----------



## kickchick32 (Dec 19, 2006)

PEAS!  Only the frozen or fresh kind.


----------



## JDP (Dec 19, 2006)

A little gorganzola is always welcome in my Mac and Cheese

JDP


----------



## luv2cook69 (Dec 19, 2006)

Ooooo I never thought of trying cooking the noodes in beer.  I'll bet it tastes like Welsh Rarebit.  My husband loves the stuff.  I may have just found tonight's dinner.


----------



## ella/TO (Dec 19, 2006)

My Grandma's recipe.....which means there are no measurements....just wing it: Broad noodles, boiled until al dente. drain...Grate a good hunk of strong yellow cheddar cheese. Saute some onion until soft, add a can or two of tomato soup. Add the grated cheese, saving some for the top.(quite a bit.) Mix all together. Put into a buttered casserole dish, finish with the extra cheese on top. Bake 325-350 until the cheese has become crunchy on top. Deelish....something our grandchildren always wanted when they visited as tots, and....they still like it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 19, 2006)

luv2cook69 said:
			
		

> Ooooo I never thought of trying cooking the noodes in beer.  I'll bet it tastes like Welsh Rarebit.  My husband loves the stuff.  I may have just found tonight's dinner.



Cooking the noodles in beer???? I bet that is VERY good!!!!!!!


----------



## kimbaby (Dec 19, 2006)

crumbled bacon and mushrooms... added are good also.


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 21, 2006)

I have been known for robbing the box of it's cheese packet for other stuff like taco meat and refried beans.  I've used it for vegetables and baked potatoes.  I've made salad dressing with it and perked up tomato soups.  I've used it in sour cream dips and added it to my carmelized onions.  
   What to do with all those noodles?  chicken soup, vege salad, etc.  Sometimes it just hot buttered noodles.  
   I keep it as a staple and sometimes serve it as mac & cheese.  It's a good side for hamburgers and doesn't crowd potatoes.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Dec 21, 2006)

I've never made boxed macaroni cheese, in fact I've never seen it here in Spain. Here's a fancified version not to say over-complicated but nevertheless pretty good version of m and c: souffléed macaroni cheese:

Souffleed Macaroni Cheese from Delia Online

If you bake the boxed stuff in the oven to brown, maybe you could do something similar by adding an egg yolk or two to the macaroni cheese, whipping up the egg whites and then folding them in gently. The soufflé effect works quite well, certainly light and fluffy.


----------



## Shunka (Dec 21, 2006)

Add sliced kielbasa, a small drained can of sauer kraut, and some tomatoes to your mac-n-cheese before baking it. You can even throw in some saute'd onion and mushrooms too; this is very good!!


----------



## candelbc (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, here's some of the things I have added:
- Tuna AND Green Peas 
- Bush's Baked Beans (Sounds Crazy, but very good)
- Hamburger (Crazy, I know).

Another thing I like to add for texture is crushed potato chips. Just personal preference. 

-Brad


----------



## kimbaby (Dec 22, 2006)

candelbc said:
			
		

> Well, here's some of the things I have added:
> - Tuna AND Green Peas
> - Bush's Baked Beans (Sounds Crazy, but very good)
> - Hamburger (Crazy, I know).
> ...



actually I like cheese "burger" Mac and cheese its great...

tuna is good too 

never had baked beans...


----------



## BreezyCooking (Dec 23, 2006)

Although this isn't really "mac & cheese", it was (& still is) a family staple for years.  I don't know the proper Czech spelling, but phonetically my parents called it "Fleetchkee".

My parents made it all the time after we had a holiday smoked ham.  Basically, just cooked egg noodles, cheddar cheese sauce (basic white sauce with lots of grated cheddar added), & diced cubes of leftover smoked ham.  Everything stirred together, piled into a baking dish, sprinkled with some seasoned dry bread crumbs, & baked until heated through & the top was brown & crusty.


----------



## stargazer021 (Dec 23, 2006)

Canned mushroom soup ( in place of the milk).


----------



## skilletlicker (Dec 23, 2006)

*Hey StirBlue*



			
				StirBlue said:
			
		

> I have been known for robbing the box of it's cheese packet for other stuff...


 I don't if you've ever tried it but I thought you might be interested in this.  I've never tried the blend discussed here but I do buy the cheddar for cheese crackers.

Edit:

King Arthur also sells the cheddar online, not so sure about the blend.


----------



## phantomtigger (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's the fave at my house:  Just add hamburger and onion.  Simple as that.  I would love to try some of the other ways mentioned here, if it weren't for my picky family, I would.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 28, 2007)

ever considered adding Liquid Smoke to it?

it DOES work


----------

